# Life from the Osaka



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Life from the Osaka...

I am amazed that the gobi are doing so well and are not at all aggressive!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool pics your tank looks great. love the cory one. Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Cool pics your tank looks great. love the cory one. Pat


Thanks Pat! The corys also have a habit of lining up together, they're very active and full of personality.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Goby is quite cute, isn't he?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris Stewart said:


> Goby is quite cute, isn't he?


The Gobys are very cute, they have such a pout on their little faces.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So some angels?

Severums?

Gouramis?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> So some angels?
> 
> Severums?
> 
> Gouramis?


Angels, absolutely! I'm still doing research on the others. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*German Blue Rams*

On Pablo's recommendation, we've added 4 Mikrogeophagus ramirezi to the Osaka! They are cool/stunning/fun fish! The plan is to move the Ender/Guppies to the impending 50 gallon and add angels to the Osaka. I think in time this might morph into a South American tank! 
*
*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

well the angelfish/gouramis vs severums comes down more to whether you want four medium fish or two big fish swimming around the upper portions of your tank


----------

